# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  Borland C++‎builder

## amin_omega

سلام دوستان،  
اطلاعاتی میخواهم راجع به این محصول بورلند و می خوام بدونم با توجه به وجود دلفی چه لزومی برای یاد گرفتن اون وجود داره(داره؟)و اگه داره تو چه زمینه هایی از دلفی قوی تره و بالعکس؟

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز

توضیحات مفصل رو میتونی تو خود سایت بورلند قسمت مربوطه به سی بیلدر بخونی خصوصا  Datasheet  جدیدش رو .

سی بیلدر شباهت وصف ناپذیری با دلفی داره . اگر برنامه نویس سی باشی و نخواهی به آبجکت پاسکال عادت کنی اما همزمان از قدرت استودیوی بورلند و خصوصا امکان استفاده از  CLX   رو روی محیطهای ویندوز و لینوکس میتونی بری سراغش .

اگر به مشخصاتش نگاه کردی و سوالی بود باز در خدمت هستم .
موفق باشی

----------


## amin_omega

دوست عزیز
از توضیحات شما مرسی!!!(یه نوع اختصار نویسی!)
فرض کن من دلفی رو تا حد قابل قبولی بلد باشم،اگه بخوام بورلند سی2 پلاس
بیلدر رو یاد بگیرم،چیز خاصی بدست میارم یا فقط وقت خودمو تلف می کنم؟!

----------


## Inprise

2 جور جواب میتونم بدم !

الف) جواب غیر منطقی : همون دلفی رو هم که یاد گرفتی وقت خودت رو تلف کردی !!! چون اگه دو روز تو عالم برنامه نویسی مملکت عزیزمون گشته بودی میفهمیدی برنامه های مورد نیاز اونقدر ابتدائی و بدوی هستند که با یاد گرفتن وی بی در کمتر از یک هفته از پس همه اش بر خواهی اومد ! ( ... برادر کوچیکه بنده که دانشجو ست فعلا یه پروژه اکانتینگ داشت . با هیچ محیط سطح بالائی هم کار نکرده بود . به پیشنهاد من رفت سراغ وی بی . یه هفته ای یاد گرفت ( اصول - فروع - دیتابیس - شبکه ) و پروژه اش رو انجام داد . 120 هزار تومن هم هر چند قرار بود بهش پول ندن گیرش اومد . تموم شد رفت پی کارش !!! )

ب) جواب منطقی : یه چیزی رو بدونی و بمیری بهتر از اونه که ندونی و بمیری به شرط اینکه صرف هزینه برای یاد گیریش توجیه اقتصادی داشته باشه .  :roll: 

اینپرایز بد اخلاق .  :!:

----------


## ghaum

سلام
اگر می خواهی دلفی و C++‎ builder
 را با هم مقایسه کنی در واقع باید دنبال این باشی که فرق بین پاسکال و سی را پیدا کنی
زبان سی به سخت افزار نزدیکتر است یعنی برنامه هایی که می خواهیم با سخت افزار ارتباط داشته باشند را خیلی راحت می توانیم با زبان سی بنویسیم

----------


## Inprise

متاسفم - به هیچ وجه اینطور نیست .

----------


## Inprise

برای برقراری ارتباط با سخت افزار * هیچ تفاوتی* بین پاسکال استاندارد و سی وجود ندارد .

----------


## DelphiAmateur

سلام به همه
آقا یکی یه جواب درست به سوال این داداش امین ما بده! :argue:  :argue: 
راستش من هم این سوال رو دارم،دلفی رو تا حدودی بلدم
لزومی داره از بین C++‎.NET,Borland C++‎ Builder
JAVA,C#‎(Borland's{in future!} or C#‎.NET
یه کدوم رو (با توجه به شباهت نسبی بین آنها)یاد بگیرم تا در بر نامه نویسی قدرت بیشتری داشته باشم :gunfire:  و دستم باز باشه یا بهتره وقتم رو متمرکز کنم رو دلفی؟اگه جواب مثبته از دوستان می خواهم هر کدوم یه پیشنهاد بدین لطفا
مرسی از همه شما!!! :angel:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Inprise

> 2 جور جواب میتونم بدم !
> 
> الف) جواب غیر منطقی : همون دلفی رو هم که یاد گرفتی وقت خودت رو تلف کردی !!! چون اگه دو روز تو عالم برنامه نویسی مملکت عزیزمون گشته بودی میفهمیدی برنامه های مورد نیاز اونقدر ابتدائی و بدوی هستند که با یاد گرفتن وی بی در کمتر از یک هفته از پس همه اش بر خواهی اومد ! ( ... برادر کوچیکه بنده که دانشجو ست فعلا یه پروژه اکانتینگ داشت . با هیچ محیط سطح بالائی هم کار نکرده بود . به پیشنهاد من رفت سراغ وی بی . یه هفته ای یاد گرفت ( اصول - فروع - دیتابیس - شبکه ) و پروژه اش رو انجام داد . 120 هزار تومن هم هر چند قرار بود بهش پول ندن گیرش اومد . تموم شد رفت پی کارش !!! )
> 
> ب) جواب منطقی : یه چیزی رو بدونی و بمیری بهتر از اونه که ندونی و بمیری به شرط اینکه صرف هزینه برای یاد گیریش توجیه اقتصادی داشته باشه .  :roll: 
> 
> اینپرایز بد اخلاق .  :!:

----------


## DelphiAmateur

عمو اینپرایز این جواب رو در بالا خونده بودم ،اصلا جالب نیست،لطفا یه جواب به سوال من بدین:
«  دارم،دلفی رو تا حدودی بلدم 
لزومی داره از بین C++‎.NET,Borland C++‎ Builder 
JAVA,C#‎(Borland's{in future!} or C#‎.NET 
یه کدوم رو (با توجه به شباهت نسبی بین آنها)یاد بگیرم تا در بر نامه نویسی قدرت بیشتری داشته باشم  و دستم باز باشه یا بهتره وقتم رو متمرکز کنم رو دلفی؟اگه جواب مثبته از دوستان می خواهم هر کدوم یه پیشنهاد بدین لطفا 
»

----------


## DelphiAmateur

راستی من از اون آدمایی هستم که به افقهایی دور تر از نوک دماقم نگاه می کنم حتی اگه دیگران این طور نباشند  { با عنایت به پاسخ شما : نیازهای بدوی کار فرمایان ...}

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز - برام هم نیست از جوابم خوشت میاد یا نه - اون چیزیکه واقعا فکرمیکنم رو میگم

سوالت برام مفهوم نداره . منظورت از * در برنامه نویسی قدرت بیشتری داشته باشم * دقیقا چیه ؟؟ شرمنده بنده کمی خنگ هستم ... اما تو تمام مدت تحصیلات آکادمیک و غیر آکادمیک هیچ وقت با متغیری تحت عنوان * قدرت برنامه نویسی * مواجه نشدم و تعریفش رو نمیدونم . اگر توضیح بدی ممنون هم خواهم شد . فقط لطفا دقت کن .... !!!!

* .. و دستم باز باشه * این یعنی چی ؟؟ دست شما مگه الان بسته ؟ ... بیشتر توضیح بدید ! باور کن دقیقا نمیفهمم که مشکل کجاست  :roll: 

( دوست عزیز اگر تعریف از خود و خودنمائی نباشه روی تمام محیطهائی که نام بردی از جاوا روی سولاریس گرفته تا سی شارپ که اخیرا باهاش کار کردم آشنا هستم . دلفی هم مثل بقیه . اما درست و حسابی نمیفهمم که شما مشکل خاصی دارید ... ؟ یا هدف به خصوصی که با آینده نگری و کوته بین نبودن میخواهید بهش برسید ... ؟( اونم با یاد گرفتن یک زبان متفاوت .. ؟؟ ) یا اینکه صرفا  مبتلا به شهوت یادگیری یک زبان جدید شدید ... ؟ با عرض معذرت البته . اما این نکته خیلی مهمه که آدم یه کاری رو * برای چی * انجام میده و همچنین * چقدر باید بابتش هزینه کنه * و هم چنین از اینا مهمتر * چه چیزی قراره در ازای این صرف وقت و هزینه به دست بیاره * ... - امیدوارم منظورم رو بهتون منتقل کرده باشم )

موفق باشید

----------


## DelphiAmateur

عمو اینپرایز
  همون طور که از آی دی !!! من معلومه، من آماتور هستم ولی خوب صفر صفر هم نیستم.میدو نیم زبان های کامپیوتری به دو دسته سطح بالا و سطح پایین دسته بندی میشن که زبانهای سطح پایین به زبان ماشین نزدیکتر هستند.
باز هم می دونیم زبان سی(همچنین سی پلاس پلاس و جاوا و...) زبان های سطح پایین تری هستند نسبت به پاسکال....تا اینجا رو داشته باش.....

  وی بی زبان سطح پایین تری از پاسکال هست، من هم یه  زمانی با اون کار کردم و عملا دیدم قابلیت های خیلی خیلی کمتری داره نسبت به دلفی.

  من تجربه ای در زبان سی و هم مسلک های اون ندارم، می خوام بدونم با توجه به سطح پایین تر این زبانها نسبت به پاسکال ،قابلیت هایی دارند که دلفی از اونها بی بهره هست؟

  همه ما می دونیم برنهمه نویسی عبارت است از حل مساپل ،برای هر مساله
همواره بیشتر از یه راه وجود داره،با این تفاصیل منظور من از دست باز و قدرت 
برنامه نویسی :« قدرت و قابلیت حل مسایل با بهترین و کوتاه ترین راه حل » هست.

  خوب فکر می کنم توانسته باشم این متغیر جدید رو تعریف کنم
منتظر پاسخ شما و پیشنهاد شما در مورد یکی از اون زبانهای سطح پایین!! هستم

دمت گرم و دلت سرد

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز

بنده با عرض معذرت ضمن تایید آماتور بودن سرکار و تکذیب بخش عمده ای از بیانات شما ناچارم قبل از ارائه پاسخی دندان شکن چند سطری توضیح واضحات بدم .






> باز هم می دونیم زبان سی(همچنین سی پلاس پلاس و جاوا و...) زبان های سطح پایین تری هستند نسبت به پاسکال


دوست عزیز . سی و پاسکال و همچنین سی پلاس پلاس و آبجکت پاسکال ( فارغ از محیط توسعه نرم افزار و ابزارآلات ) دقیقا در یک سطح قرار دارند . ارتباط مستقیم کامپایلر با اسمبلر و متن نرم افزار در هر دوی این محیطها دقیقا به یک صورت انجام میگیره و فارغ از تفاوت سینتکس و برخی مولفه های خصوصی هر محیط هیچ تفاوت فاحشی با هم ندارند . البته مقوله جاوا جداست و اصلا قابل قیاس با امثال پاسکال و سی نیست . جاوا یک زبان سطح بالا است . تقسیم بندی شما مبنای علمی نداره عزیز .






> وی بی زبان سطح پایین تری از پاسکال هست، من هم یه زمانی با اون کار کردم و عملا دیدم قابلیت های خیلی خیلی کمتری داره نسبت به دلفی


اگر منظور شما مقایسه بین پاسکال و ویژوال بیسیک است که تحت هیچ عنوان منطقی نیست و این محیطهای قابل مقایسه نیستند . ویژوال بیسیک یک محیط توسعه نرم افزار ه اما پاسکال یک کامپایلر . دوست عزیزم اینها واقعا خیلی با هم فرق دارند ... !!!!  :roll:  

اما مقایسه بین دلفی و ویژوال بیسیک به زعم بنده معقول و نظر شما رو هم تایید میکنم . مجموعه توانائی هائی که محیط وی بی به برنامه نویس میده بسیار کمتر از محیط دلفی است . فارغ از قابلیتهای ذاتی دلفی مثل شی گرائی مطلق - کتابخانه قدرتمند - کامپایلر سریع - لینکر داخلی - تولید کد اسمبلی ( بر خلاف وی بی که ران تایم ترجمه میشه ) و .. و .. و ..






> می خوام بدونم با توجه به سطح پایین تر این زبانها نسبت به پاسکال ،قابلیت هایی دارند که دلفی از اونها بی بهره هست؟


قسمت اول حرفت رو که قبلا در مورد اشتباه بودنش توضیح دادم اما قسمت دوم ... جدا از اینکه این نوع مقایسه رو به هیچ وجه علمی و صحیح نمیدونم اما .. خیر ... در هیچ کامپایلر یا محیط توسعه نرم افزار تحت ویندوز ( از نسخه های مختلف پاسکال گرفته تا سی - ویژوال سی - بورلند سی - وی بی - ویژوال فاکس و .. و .. و.. ) *هیچ* قابلیتی وجود نداره که منتج به نتیجه خاصی بشه که اون نتیجه رو نشه با دلفی نیز تولید کرد . امیدوارم مفهوم گفته باشم .  :roll: 






> همه ما می دونیم برنهمه نویسی عبارت است از حل مساپل ،برای هر مساله 
> همواره بیشتر از یه راه وجود داره،با این تفاصیل منظور من از دست باز و قدرت 
> برنامه نویسی :« قدرت و قابلیت حل مسایل با بهترین و کوتاه ترین راه حل » هست.


امروزه با پیشرفتهای شگرفی که در عرصه نرم افزار بوجود اومده نرم افزار مفهومی عمیق تر پیدا کرده .. بگذریم ... بستگی داره مسئله شما قرار باشه چطور حل بشه . قراره کوتاهترین راه بین دو نود یک گراف رو پیدا کنید یا قرار یک حجم سه بعدی رو رندر کنید ...و .. و .. امیدوارم منظورم رو متوجه شده باشید . بنا به نوع مسئله ممکنه یک ابزار کارآمد یا نا کارآمد باشه و مجددا ضمن ابراز انزجار از اینگونه مقایسه ها عرض میکنم دلفی یکی از قدرتمند ترین محیطهای طراحی (!) - تولید و توسعه نرم افزار تحت ویندوزه و هر آنچه وظیفه میتوان به یه نرم افزار محول کرد دلفی ( عموما ) به بهترین نحوی توانائی پاسخگوئی داره . .... تا برنامه نویس کی باشه و چطوری برنامه بنویسه ...  :roll: 






> منتظر پاسخ شما و پیشنهاد شما در مورد یکی از اون زبانهای سطح پایین!! هستم


ضمن اینکه مجددا تصریح میکنم هیچکدام از اون محیطهائی که شما در سوال اولت مطرح کردی سطح پائین نیستند ( ویژوال سی - جاوا - سی شارپ ...) بهت توصیه میکنم همواره به مرام و مسلک اینپرایز (!  :twisted:  ) پایبند و مقید بمونی و اگر برای انجام وظیفه ای بورلند ابزاری داره سراغ محیطهای دیگه نری . این صرفا نظر شخصی بنده است و لزومی نداره کسی اون رو تایید کنه یا بپذیره و مبتنی است بر سالها تجربه و آشنائی با محیطهای مختلف .  :roll: 

امیدوارم واقعا خوش آتیه باشی .

اینپرایز تحلیلگر .  :lol:

----------


## DelphiAmateur

سلام
عمو اینپرایز
من اگه بخوام مثل شما برخورد کنم چون نظرتون مخالف نظر من بود باید حساب شاکی بشم و آسمون ریسمون به هم ببافم وزورکی حرف خودم رو به چهار پایه
                          (معادل فارسی کرسی)
بنشونم ولی نه،من مثل شما نیستم!
در مورد آماتور بودن من شکی نیست و نبوده حتی خودم صراحتا اقرار کردم!!
(!!عجیبه ندیده بودی)

حتی ID من هم همینه!!
اگه این متغیر
(آماتور)
 هم واست نا آشناست بزار تعریفش کنم:
من سه ماه هس که وارد دنیای برنامه نویسی شدم که یک هفته ای با 
VB
وبعدش با دلفی
در مورد اینکه زبان
C,C++‎,...
!با پاسکال در یک سطح قرار دارن شک دارم
باید تحقیق کنم شما هم اگه کمک کنی ممنون میشم
در ضمن جاوا به نظرم خیلی شبیه سی میاد مگر اینکه بخواهی فقط از جنبه وب نگاش کنی
(اپلت ها)
در مورد خوش آتیه بودنم هم خودم هیچ شکی ندارم جون شما!!
در ضمن یه سوال تو این سایت غیر از شما کسی نظر نمیده چرا؟
یه سوال دیگه
اگه کسی هم دلفی بلد باشه هم 
vC++‎
نسبت به کسی که فقط دلفی بلده در یک سطح قرار دارنو هیچ مزیتی نداره نسبت به دومی؟
راستی چرا وقتی من نوشتم 
: 


 «وی بی زبان سطح پایین تری از پاسکال هست، من هم یه زمانی با اون کار کردم و عملا دیدم قابلیت های خیلی خیلی کمتری داره نسبت به دلفی..» 

  یه دفعه زدی خاکی گفتی :



 «اگر منظور شما مقایسه بین پاسکال و ویژوال بیسیک است که تحت هیچ عنوان منطقی نیست و این محیطهای قابل مقایسه نیستند . ویژوال بیسیک یک محیط توسعه نرم افزار ه اما پاسکال یک کامپایلر . دوست عزیزم اینها واقعا خیلی با هم فرق دارند ... !!!! »  :roll: من نگفته بیدم!!! :roll:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

من جای شما بودم با این همه کمالات به جای حاشیه رفتن و متهم کردن دیگرون به اینکه فرق کامپایلر و IDE رو نمیدونن(اون هم الکی..!!) مختصر به اصل جواب پاسخ می دادم.

----------


## DelphiAmateur

لضافه کنم در مورد وی بی و پاسکال منظورم بیسیک بوده که اشتبا ها وی بی تایپ کردم البته خیلی راحت میشه فهمید!!!

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز آماتور

احساس میکنم از مطالب بنده نارحت شدی . لحن تند و غیر منطقی شما در پاسخگوئی احتمالا به این دلیله که بنده با کمال احترام عرض کردم اشتباه میکنی . اگر فکر میکنی اشتباه نمیکنی باید بنده رو از اشتباه در بیاری ... نارحتی نداره ... :roll: 




> من اگه بخوام مثل شما برخورد کنم چون نظرتون مخالف نظر من بود باید حساب شاکی بشم و آسمون ریسمون به هم ببافم وزورکی حرف خودم رو به چهار پایه


دوست عزیز بنده به سوالات و شبهات شما به زعم خودم کاملا علمی و فارغ از آسمون رو ریسمون به هم بستن ( که عموما کار تازه کارهاست ) پاسخ دادم . اگر جوابت رو نگرفتی مشخصا بگو تا واضح تر عرض کنم . ضمن اینکه این بنده سر تا پا تقصیر حتی تا حالا اسمم رو هم به احدی این اطراف نگفتم ... رو چهار پایه رفتن اونم برای برادر دلفی اماتور چه فایده دنیوی یا اجراخروی میتونه برام داشته باشه ... ؟؟؟؟  :roll: 






> ++,... 
> !با پاسکال در یک سطح قرار دارن شک دارم


قبل از اینکه تحقیق کنی در مورد صحت و سقم عرایض بنده در موزد تعریف کلمه * سطح* تحقیق کن . احتمالا بعد از درک صحیح از معنای اون ادامه تحقیقات رو بیخیال خواهی شد !  :wink: 




> در ضمن جاوا به نظرم خیلی شبیه سی میاد مگر اینکه بخواهی فقط از جنبه وب نگاش کنی 
> (اپلت ها)


اگر منظور شما از شباهت همون شباهت در سینتکس این محیطهاست بعله . اما شباهت این محیطها همینجا تموم میشه !!!  :!: 




> در ضمن یه سوال تو این سایت غیر از شما کسی نظر نمیده چرا؟


حتما دوست ندارند .  :roll: 




> اگه کسی هم دلفی بلد باشه هم 
> vC++‎ 
> نسبت به کسی که فقط دلفی بلده در یک سطح قرار دارنو هیچ مزیتی نداره نسبت به دومی؟


دانائی توانائی ست . ویکتور هوگو  :roll:  :roll: 






> من جای شما بودم با این همه کمالات به جای حاشیه رفتن و متهم کردن دیگرون به اینکه فرق کامپایلر و IDE رو نمیدونن(اون هم الکی..!!) مختصر به اصل جواب پاسخ می دادم.


دوست عزیز . همین حرفت شاهدی بر صدق مدعای بنده است . من گفتم * محیط توسعه نرم افزار* با * کامپایلر* خیلی فرق داره و احساس میکنم برای شما و خیلی دوستان دیگه ( ... چند تا سوال اینجا جواب دادم که توش دقیقا به همین نکته اشاره کردم . به عنوان مثال بحث طراحی سیستم عامل با دلفی رو بخون ...) این دو تا مبحث خلط شده . ضمن اینکه از کی تا حالا محیط توسعه نرم افزار ( یه چیزی مثل دلفی : کامپایلر - لینکر - آپتیمایزر  - کتابخانه های همراه - محیط مجتمع تولید نرم افزار - دیباگر - رابطهای سیستم عامل - محصور کننده های کلاسهای پایه و .. و .. ) یعنی  IDE  ؟ ...  :roll:  احساس میکنم رو عرایض من زیاد تامل نمیکنی .  :?: 




> لضافه کنم در مورد وی بی و پاسکال منظورم بیسیک بوده که اشتبا ها وی بی تایپ کردم البته خیلی راحت میشه فهمید!!!


از اینکه اینقدر خنگم و البته علم غیب هم ندارم صمیمانه از شما دوست عزیز عذرخواهی میکنم .  :roll: 

اینپرایز نه چندان خوش آتیه . :(

----------


## DelphiAmateur

عمو اینپرایز من کی باشم بخوام با لحن تند با شما صحبت کنم!
بابا ما احترام به پیشکسوت حالیمونه!
فقط اگه شاکی شدم واسه اینه که به سوالم جواب داده نمیشه!
البته شاید من سوالم رو خوب مطرح نکردم
بهتره یک کم توضیح بدم
تو این دوره زمونه اگه  بری سراغ دلفی عوامل مزدور مایکرو سافت! 
( اسی پلاس پلاسی ها و اخیرا هم سی شارپی ها)

بهت حمله ور میشن و میخوان از راه به درت کنند!
(نامردها!)
ما هم خوب مقاومت میکنیم ولی گاهی اوقات به شک می افتم
حساب کن تو یه محیطی هی بهت میگن سی پلاس پلاس خیلی توپه سریعتره قوی تره از دلفی
ویژوال استودیو دات نت فلانه...
اینا به کنار...من هم که گفته بودم تازه کارم و هنوز با آتیه درخشانم !! فاصله دارم
واسه همین میخوام مطمئن بشم حرف این نارفیقان وابسته به این مرتیکه بیل گیتس!!کشکه
و یا اگه اونا راست میگن در کنار دلفی 
 C++‎ 
رو هم یاد بگیرم تا در زمینه برنامه سازی پیشرفت بیشتری داشته باشم
کل داستان اینه

راستی این تریپ نقل قول از امکانات سایته یا با 
HTML
ایجاد می کنی؟
در مورد خوش آتیه بودنت هم شک نکن!!
در آخر این که اگه من زیاد رو حرفات گیر می دم واسه لجبازی نیست،واسه روشن شدن ابهاماتیه که دارم
قربون مرامت

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز 

بنده به همه سوالات شما به دقت و صراحت جواب دادم . اگر انتظار داری نظر خودت رو از من بشنوی شرمنده ام !  :? 




> حساب کن تو یه محیطی هی بهت میگن سی پلاس پلاس خیلی توپه سریعتره قوی تره از دلفی 
> ویژوال استودیو دات نت فلانه...


همیشه اینطور بوده و همیشه اینطور خواهد بود . دنیا پره از رفتار های بی منطق و غیر علمی و بی حساب کتاب . قرآن میفرماید واسئلوا اهل الذکر ! یعنی هر کاری رو باید از کاردونش یاد بگیری و فقط نظرات اون رو بپذیری نه اگر تو تاکسی چهار نفر در مورد برتری های سی شارپ نسبت به دلفی اظهار فضله کردند تو نظر تو تاثیر بذاره ...  :roll:  ( عرایض بنده هیچ ارتباطی با این دو محصول نداره ها ! دارم کلی یه مطلبی رو میگم . قبلا در مورد این دو تا زیاد بحث شده که میتونی بخونیشون ) مراقب باش نشی مثل ملا نصرالدین و پسرش و خرش !!!!





> واسه همین میخوام مطمئن بشم حرف این نارفیقان وابسته به این مرتیکه بیل گیتس!!کشکه 
> و یا اگه اونا راست میگن در کنار دلفی 
> C++‎ 
> رو هم یاد بگیرم تا در زمینه برنامه سازی پیشرفت بیشتری داشته باشم


ای کاش قدری روی حرفای من تامل میکردی ! ...  :roll:  :roll: 

محصولات مایکروسافت بسیار بسیار بسیار عالی و قدرتمند هستند . محصولات بورلند هم همچنین . رد کردن کلی یه مجموعه و چسبیدن صرف به یک مجموعه دیگه نشونه جهل آدمه . مقایسه های غیر منطقی هم همینطور ! ( درست مثل این ابله هائی که  J2EE  رو با دات نت مقایسه میکنند . خصوصا اخیرا در مجله های ایرانی زیاد شده ... اگر این حضرات فهم و درک ناقابلی هم از این دو تکنولوژی میداشتند اینها رو با هم مقایسه نمیکردند . کدوم انسان عاقلی ماشین رو با شارژر موبایل مقایسه میکنه ... ؟؟؟ همه جا همینطوره . دنبال یک جواب عاقلانه و منطقی برای اینکه این بهتره یا اون نباش . چون همچین جواب منطقی وجود خارجی نداره و هرچی هست بی منطقه . اگر بستر مقایسه متناسب با موارد مورد مقایسه نباشه نتیجه اعتباری نداره .. نداره .. نداره !  :roll:  )

این تیریپ نقل قول رو هم با کیلیک کردن روی دکمه  Quote اون بالا و کپی کردن آنچه میخاهی تولید میشه .  :wink: 

بنده دوستانه بهت توصیه میکنم افق دیدت رو وسیع تر از نوشتن چند خط کد ( حالا با ابزار مایکروسافت یا ابزار بورلند ) بکنی . اگر تصمیم بگیری به هدف مورد نظرت برسی با کمترین هزینه و بهترین کیفیت در بستر شرایطی که توش قرار داری تحقیق میکنی .. از اهلش سوال میکنی .. چند تا مقاله میخونی .. یه روز وقت میزاری .. اما نهایتا به نتیجه دلخواه میرسی ... عاقبت جوینده یابنده بود .  :) 

اینپرایز بی حوصله ....  :roll:

----------


## mnmohsen

دوست عزيز مقايسه دلفي با Borland C++‎ Builder  مانند مقايسه نقاشي بازاري با يه نقاشي كاملا هنري است شايد اگر نقاشي را بدوني مطلب را بهتر درك كني

----------


## mnmohsen

هر دوتاش نقاشي هست هر كدوم مشتري خودشو داره بايد ببيني با كدومش بيشتر حال مي كني 
موفق باشي

----------


## amiin1364

خلاصه:
1.سرعت بالاتر *مهمترین برتری*
2.قابلیت کامپایل یونیت DELPHI !
3.کامپوننت های کمتر
 :تشویق:

----------


## porang

> عمو اینپرایز این جواب رو در بالا خونده بودم ،اصلا جالب نیست،لطفا یه جواب به سوال من بدین:
> « دارم،دلفی رو تا حدودی بلدم 
> لزومی داره از بین C++‎.NET,Borland C++‎ Builder 
> JAVA,C#‎(Borland's{in future!} or C#‎.NET 
> یه کدوم رو (با توجه به شباهت نسبی بین آنها)یاد بگیرم تا در بر نامه نویسی قدرت بیشتری داشته باشم و دستم باز باشه یا بهتره وقتم رو متمرکز کنم رو دلفی؟اگه جواب مثبته از دوستان می خواهم هر کدوم یه پیشنهاد بدین لطفا 
> »


 دوست عزیز اگه به توصیه این برادر کوچیکت توجه می کنی من میگم وقتتو تلف نکون وهرچه سریعتر برو دنبال C#‎ یا جاوا

----------


## mahyar sahraei

من یک سورس خیلی ساده می خوام برای این سئوال میشه من رو کمک کنین ؟
برنامه ای بنویسیدکه 10 عدد را گرفته و به یک زیر برنامه بفرستد و در زیربرنامه دومین کوچکترین عدد را به ما بدهد    و همینطور این سئوال
برنامه ای بنویسید که سه عدد را گرفته و آنها را به یک زیر بر نامه ارسال نماید و در زیربرنامه میانگین آنها را برای ما چاپ کند.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> من یک سورس خیلی ساده می خوام برای این سئوال میشه من رو کمک کنین ؟
> برنامه ای بنویسیدکه 10 عدد را گرفته و به یک زیر برنامه بفرستد و در زیربرنامه دومین کوچکترین عدد را به ما بدهد
> و همینطور این سئوال
> برنامه ای بنویسید که سه عدد را گرفته و آنها را به یک زیر بر نامه ارسال نماید و در زیربرنامه میانگین آنها را برای ما چاپ کند.


دوست عزیز، 
درخواست حل تمرین دانشجویی در اینجا مغایر قوانین سایت است.
شما می توانید خودتان سعی در نوشتن برنامه کنید و اگر جایی مشکل داشتید بگویید تا راهنمایی کنیم.

----------

